# Where do you find 1.25" hoses for a GripVac? (Porter Cable 891)



## JavaGeek (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello All,
I have a shop vac and am considering purchasing a dust collection system in the near future. The Porter Cable 89x series has a grip vac attachment (PC 891) that takes a 1.25" hose. 

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but where can I find one of those? 

Do they sell those pre-made? 

I am sure I can rig something together, but what does PC intend for users to do? 

Where would I look to find a vac hose that small?

Thanks,
Steven


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

JavaGeek said:


> Hello All,
> I have a shop vac and am considering purchasing a dust collection system in the near future. The Porter Cable 89x series has a grip vac attachment (PC 891) that takes a 1.25" hose.
> 
> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but where can I find one of those?
> ...


HI Steven - Try the nearest Goodwill, Second hand store or dumpster for an old upright vacuum cleaner. Most of those cheapies that conk out in a year or so use a nice, flexible 1-1/4" (or close enough to work) hose for the wands. Otherwise, bilge discharge hoses, pool vacuum hoses, some sump pump hoses work. 1-1/4 is also a standard PVC pipe for undersink plumbing so there are a lot of fittings available in that department. 
Or, if you insist on buying one:
http://www.amazon.com/SHOP-VAC-Shop-Vac-1x1-Hose/dp/B000B1KKJ4/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OR a Hose Adaptor

Dust Collection Fittings - Adaptors

========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Try Lowe's. They have Shop-Vac 8' x 1 1/4 hoses...

Click Here


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Rws?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

RWS = Router Work Shop


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

This isn't the RWS forum though. Or maybe I need to leave then.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Disclaimer: I have no stake or ownership in RF. I'm just a member, like you, who was given the chance to assist (as a volunteer) with moderating the forum. I really like RF, its members, and the immense amount I learn here, so I continue to participate. That said and without knowing (or worrying about) any detailed legal corporation or financal arrangements and speaking wholly as an individual and with no connection to my role as moderator nor speaking for RF itself:

Operating a forum such as RF requires money and time. Bob and Rick R. (RWS) provide that funding and Mark and Kevin (Bob & Rick's Sons / Grandsons) provides most of the time. Yes, they own RF. Other sponsors may defer some of the cost; details of which I have no knowledge.

Personally, I'm thankful that Bob and Rick (and Mark and Kevin) decided to undertake such an endeavor. I'm thankful for all of the really nice people here. I'm thankful for the great collective woodworking knowledge and how openly and willingly its shared here; I've never seen its equal.

Jim


----------

